# New to Datong



## Zeus2k2 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have recently moved to Datong, Shanxi province. Was just wondering if anyone else on here has lived here, or had any dealings with anyone who has. I am thoroughly enjoying the city so far, and work here as a teacher. 

My chinese is unfortunately lacking, as I am still learning, but I was lucky enough to meet some of the other few foreigners who live here and make friends. 

It's probably a long shot, but I am hoping to find somewhere in this town to play some poker. If anyone knows anything about that, please feel free to hit me up as well...haha


----------



## Gokunbax (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi Zeus, still in Datong? I'm spanish and just landed here.
If still around I'd be glad to test your poker skills 

Manuel


----------



## vivianH (May 5, 2014)

*am playing poker!!*

hi, are u still in Datong?


----------

